# Any barebow shooters using whisker biscuit



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

One of my buddies down here had a WB on one of his fingers bows, and he said it shot fine. I haven't tried one myself. I do know that a fingers rest needs some side pressure, but I have no idea if the WB will do that. 

Keep us posted. It seems like it would make a great hunting rest if it shoots well.

If you didn't already know this, the newer versions have the top V cut out when they come. If you have an older model, you can purchase the replacement part I believe.

Also some of them make a little noise when you draw. I think that has much to do with the finish on your arrow.


----------



## cwlenz (May 17, 2006)

I'll have to see what the biscuit looks like when I get it. If the cut out is for the quick shot style it will angled to the left (for a right hand shooter) instead of directly over the arrow. According to the Carolina website all the Whisker Biscuits use the same biscuit. In the original style (which is what I'm getting) the biscuit sets in the rest frame with no support around most of upper biscuit. The Quick Shot style has a frame surrounding the cutout for support. The cutout (I've been told) will work just not much support. I'll post on how it works out, with pics if works well. If the opening works as I think it will I'll probably get the Quick Shot upgrade and modify it to support the biscuit with the straight up cutout. 
I'll see.

Charlie - SA


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Please let us know. I haven't decided on a rest for this year on my fingers bow. The quick load and ability to spot an stalk with the arrow mounted is a feature I would like I think.


----------



## Razor1 (Aug 9, 2007)

I have been finger shooting with the Whisker Biscuit for two years now and could not be happier. It is wonderful for hunting and I never have to worry about the arrow falling of the rest.

Ray


----------



## three under (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to AT Razor1!


----------



## Razor1 (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome and I look forward to being a part of the group. I have been a finger shooter almost 30 years and have never even tried a release. All my friends try to convert me every year but why fix what is not broke. I shoot an old Browning Balistic Mirage with 2315 arrows along with Magnus Stingers and love it! Last year I had the best hunting season of my life shooting two 8 pointers here in VA and a 144" 11 point in Illinois. Thanks again for the welome and I look forward to keeping in touch!


----------



## TnScott (Mar 2, 2003)

The whisker biscuit is a great fingers shooting rest .


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I shoot bare bow, and gap off he arrow shaft. I'm afraid the biscuit would obstruct my view to the shaft, unless I could alter it. I am tempted to try though.


----------



## cwlenz (May 17, 2006)

Still waiting on my biscuit. Cato, I shoot the same way and am hoping to modify mine Quick Shot style with the gap at the top, hopefully providing a "sight pciture" down the arrow.
I'll post my experiences once I try it. 
Charlie - SA


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Please let me know how it works out Charlie.

Thanks
Cato


----------



## kaborkian (May 26, 2007)

Just some theorizing here...

If you cut away the top of a biscuit, you'll have contact with 2 of the 3 fletchings. I would suspect that won't work out very well...it's a lot of drag going through the biscuit and will probably cause a bigtime wobble when the arrow leaves.


----------



## cwlenz (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. I guess that could be a problem as I had thought I would shoot with 1 vane up. Could turn it around and would have (more or less) equal contact. It will take some mods to the frame to get support for a verticle opening and I have kind of cooled to the idea. So right now my WB is sitting on the shelf. I'm waiting on a Tiger Tuff Deluxe Star rest that should be here in a couple of days. I've also sent a question to technical support at NAP to see if they felt the Quiktune Flipper would work for a finger shooter. Apparently there were some problems with the brush version and the brushes have been replaced with semi-circular arms. It may be the arms will support finger shooting.
I wouldn't mind a drop away except I don't want to mess with a cord or something attached to the bowstring or cable slide.
Charlie - SA


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I am thinking about getting the old style biscuit with the solid thin metal frame. I'm gonna just cut out the top of it like from the 10-2 o clock position or maybe a little less. I think it will shoot fine but only time will tell.


----------



## cwlenz (May 17, 2006)

BOHO, that was my original thinking. However when you cut out the top of the biscuit you end up with a 2 piece biscuit as the original biscuit is cut on the bottom by the black fibers. I was concerned that in the original frame a slight bump could very well cause one or the other side of the biscuit to shift as I don't think the frame itself fits tight enough to provide that type of support. Additionally, I feel that is why the new versions have the frame going all the way up the the quick shot cut. Just seems like the original type biscuit would be very prone to bending without additional support.
That is why I thought I would modify a QS frame but it maybe more work than I want. May still do it as I like the total containment idea but right now it is on hold.

Charlie - SA


----------



## rjtfroggy (Dec 5, 2006)

I think once you put a rest on the bow you kind of lose the term "barebow".Barebow means just that nothing on it, except a string and maybe an arrow rug on the shelf.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Seems to me a complete outsider, that if you cut the WB so that you had just a little side pressure and a little support under neath so say from about two o'clock to about eight o'clock you would have eonugh to support the arrow and hold it on , but at the same time the flex due to paradox might clear the rest completely.More so if you set the nocking point a little high.


----------



## Tamarak (Jan 11, 2007)

> jerrytee: Seems to me a complete outsider, that if you cut the WB so that you had just a little side pressure and a little support under neath so say from about two o'clock to about eight o'clock you would have eonugh to support the arrow and hold it on , but at the same time the flex due to paradox might clear the rest completely.More so if you set the nocking point a little high.



Tried that after I cut a notch in my old style biscuit and found out that now I had two seperate pieces of a biscuit which did move around as stated above.
Just yesterday I tried the partial piece of bisquit (two o'clock to 8 o'clock) in my sons bow to see how it would shoot and although I had good support as the arrow sat in the bisquit fine, the arrow flight was a different story. Two of the feathers were hitting the bisquit and not the third which was causing some slight disturbance with the arrow flight. I will be buying a whisker bisquit deluxe for my son like I have on my commander. It's a great rest and guides my arrows perfect. The only negitive is that I shoot CE Maxima hunters that have the camo wraps and during the draw it makes a slight shhhh. For hunting I think arrows with a fine smooth surface would work better.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I shot at the Worlds this year with a fella that was using a whisker biscuit..He has shooting Easton ACC's, and His arrows seemd to be flying really well...I'd say that an Archer should try it, and paper tune, and bare-shaft tune it...That will tell if it will work or not...Harperman


----------



## cwlenz (May 17, 2006)

A quick update on my barebow whisker biscuit experiment. I modified a Quick Shot Deluxe frame such that the cutout was vertical above the arrow. This still did not provide the sight picture that I was hoping for. I was using the biscuit that came with the Quick Shot Deluxe which meant that the black fibers were off to the right (right hand shooter) and shooting Blazers fletched standard 3 fletch. Combined with a less than desired sight picture and not good arrow flight I put it on the table, at least for this year. Running out of time to get my bow setup I elected to use the Tiger Tuff Star mentioned in several posts on this forum. Easy setup and good arrow flight. I've yet to try it with my broadheads but expect good things.

Charlie - SA


----------

